# Stray animals extermination campaign



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Stray animals are being poisoned with strychnine or randomly shot

Warning: link contains some graphic images

Egypt has organized intensive campaigns against stray animals. The animals are being poisoned with strychnine and/or shot dead with rifles -                         Occupy for Animals!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So much for this being a civilised country..


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> So much for this being a civilised country..


was it ever?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> was it ever?




Indeed it was...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

And.... still people want to go and live in Egypt, and take their pets with them!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As most of you know I am involved with ESMA animal shelter and each and every single day I get phone calls, emails msg saying

I am leaving Egypt for good in two days come and get my dog/cat

These pets and I use the term loosely are never spayed/neutered nor do they ever have rabbies shots and when I tell the people sorry I cannot take them without this being done or at least for you to give us the money to cover the cost I am told... this is what you are here for and I am disappointed in your answer. 

I work hard and long raising funds to help keep these shelter over and the majority of donations are from overseas

Quite simply the majority of Egyptians don't give a fig about animal welfare not even the ones who have pets, who could throw a pet out on the street


----------

